#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή χρήσης καταστήματος σε ΚΥΕ

## asak

Ισόγειο κατάστημα στο ισόγειο πολυκατοικίας με οικοδομική άδεια το 1986
1. Απαιτείται να εκδοθεί άδεια δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης από "κατάστημα" σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος (mini market και καφέ);
2. Θα απαιτηθεί WC για ΑΜΕΑ όταν έχει μικτό εμβαδό 47μ²<100μ²
3. Το κατάστημα mini market - καφέ θα έχει εμβαδόν 47,00μ² το αποίο αποτελεί το ήμισυ του ισογείου καταστήματος και το οποίο θα διαμορφωθεί ως μινι μαρκετ και καφε και γι αυτό θα εκδοθεί γνωστοποίηση για άδεια λειτουργίας. Επιτρέπεται; Αν ναι, πρέπει και το μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο να προβλέπει τμηματική μίσθωση του κατ/τος ή αρκεί η λειτουργία αυτού να περιορίζεται σ' αυτά τα τετραγωνικά;

----------


## milt

1)Σχετικά με το κομμάτι μινιμαρκετ δεν απαιτείται σίγουρα αλλαγή χρήσης καθώς είναι εμπορικό κατάστημα...άσχετα αν εμπλεκεται και το υγειονομικό.....

για το κομμάτι του καφέ πρέπει να δεις αν θα έχει και τραπεζοκαθίσματα ...άρα αλλάζει κατηγορία με βάση τις πολεοδομικές διατάξεις σχετικά με τις απαιτούμενες θέσεις στάθμευσης...άρα ενδέχεται να χρειαστεί άδεια δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης...έλεγχος με βάση το ΠΔ 111/2004

Εμπειρικά θα πώ ότι δεν θα χρειαστείς άδεια δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης καθώς είναι λίγα τα τερταγωνικά του καταστήματος και με τον έλεγχο θα δεις ότι απαιτούνται μηδέν (0) νέες θέσεις στάθμευσης άρα δεν χρειάζεται άδεια δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης αφού δεν επηρεάζεται το διάγραμμα δόμησης....

Θα προχωρήσεις σε ενημέρωση φακέλου μόνο με την νέα χρήση και τον υπολογισμό των θέσεων κτλ...
2. Δεν θα απαιτηθεί wc ΑΜΕΑ 


> το βασικότερο είναι 
> 1) αν στην άδεια γράφει κατάστημα και είναι νέα οικοδομή τότε ναι πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος
> 
> 2) τα περί 100 τμ και λοιπές παράμετροι εξαίρεσης αφορούν τα υφιστάμενα καταστήματα...δλδ αυτά που έχουν ανεγερθεί προ ΝΟΚ 
> τα οποία σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει μέχρι το 2020 να έχουν κάνει τις απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις όσο αναφορά την πρόσβαση στους λειτουργικούς τους χώρους κάθετη και οριζόντια από Αμέα........ενώ η δημιουργία και χώρου υγιεινής για Αμεα...μπαίνει υπό προϋποθέσεις αν απαλλάσσεται το κατάστημα ή όχι...
> 
> 3)στα νέα καταστήματα και γενικά οικοδομές πρέπει να προβλέπονται τόσο η προσπέλαση από Αμέα όσο και οι απαιτούμενοι κατά περίπτωση έστω και ένας δλδ χώρος υγιεινής...
> 
> Διάβασε: 
> ...


3. Για τον κάθε φορέα-υπηρεσία όπως γνωρίζουμε γενικά τα πράγματα αντιμετωπίζονται διαφορετικά....
Για το κομμάτι της γνωστοποίησης δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα...καθώς..λειτουργούν και μικτά καταστήματα...και καταστήματα μέσα σε καταστήματα κτλ....

Το πως θα γίνει με το μισθωτήριο νομίζω καλύτερα να το απαντήσει ο λογιστής

Σε κάθε περίπτωση εσύ πρέπει να είσαι καλυμμένος πολεοδομικά καθώς δηλώνεις στα σχέδια κτλ ότι όλα είναι νόμιμα....γιαυτό αν σκέφτονται να το διαχωρίσουν το ισόγειο κατάστημα πιστεύω θα χρειαστεί έστω μια ΕΕΜΚ

----------

asak, Xάρης

----------


## asak

Κατανοητά τα όσα ανέφερες και ευχαριστώ.
Θα θέσω όμως τις ερωτήσεις διαφορετικά:
Υπάρχει ήδη αυθαίρετα διαμορφωμένη διαρρύθμιση του ισογείου καταστήματος με εμβαδό 114 μ². Ο πελάτης θέλει να εκμεταλλευτεί μόνο το διακεκριμένο τμήμα των 47μ² αυτού και να κάνει στα 27 μ² περίπου το μινι-μαρκετ και στο υπόλοιπο 20μ² το καφέ με 2 τραπεζοκαθίσματα σε εξωτερικό χώρο.
A. Οι έλεγχοι για θέσεις στάθμευσης και υποχρέωση ΑΜΕΑ γίνεται για:
1. τα 114 μ² ;
2. τα 47 μ² ;
3. τα 20 μ² ;

Β. Εφόσον απαιτείται αλλαγή χρήσης σύμφωνα με το Νόμο (αλλαγή καταστήματος σε κατάστημα ΚΥΕ), σε ποια μ² καταστήματος θα κάνω αλλαγή:
1. τα 114 μ² ;( παρόλο δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί όλο για τη νέα χρήση και θα προβλεφθεί μίσθωση τμήματος καταστήματος);
2. τα 47 μ² ;
3. τα 20 μ² ;

----------


## milt

1) Εγώ θα έκανα τον έλεγχο για τα 47 τμ τα οποία θα κάνει η χρήση συνολικά η νέα οικονομική δραστηριότητα στο σύνολο της....άσχετα αν είναι μικτή...παίρνοντας δλδ την δυσμενέστερη περίπτωση τα 47 και όχι τα 20 

2) Πολεοδομικά εφόσον χρειαζόταν να γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης θα πρέπει να είμαστε εντάξει και στην νέα αυθαίρετη διαρρύθμιση.....άρα αρχικά κάνουμε έναν διαχωρισμό των χώρων με τις νέες διαρρύθμισης πιθανότατα με ΕΕΜΚ ...και μετά ελέγχουμε την αλλαγή χρήσης ως προς τις θέσεις στάθμευσης ....βέβαια όλα αυτά εφόσον δεν αλλάζουν τα ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά έτσι ώστε να απαιτηθεί άδεια άσχετα από τις θέσεις στάθμευσης..κτλ κτλ....

----------


## asak

1) θα συμφωνήσω, αν και εγείρονται πολλά ερωτήματα και προκύπτουν πολλοί ελιγμοί σχετικά με την απαίτηση Θ.Σ. και AMEA σε καταστήματα ΚΥΕ.

2) τι εννοείς διαχωρισμό χώρων με ΕΕΔΜΚ σε ένα ήδη αυθαίρετα διαρρυθμισμένο χώρο; όπως επίσης και ότι  όλα αυτά εφόσον δεν αλλάζουν  τα Η/Μ ;  Το ορθό κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να πάμε με τις διατάξεις που ορίζει η παρ.14 του άρθ.100 του Ν.4495/17,  δηλ. ενημέρωση φακέλου κατά τη σύνταξη της ταυτότητας του κτιρίου.

----------


## milt

2) θα μπορούσε να γίνει και έτσι...με την ενημέρωση φακέλου καθώς είναι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις.....όμως στις κατόψεις θα υπογράψεις τώρα ότι είναι νόμιμες-σύννομες ....άρα με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να τις περάσεις κάπου επίσημα τώρα.........

Γενικά στον ΝΟΚ αναφέρεται ότι δεν απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης από αλλαγή χρήσης εφόσον δεν επηρεάζονται το Διάγραμμα δόμησης πχ μέσω θέσεων στάθμευσης ή τα ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά σε βαθμό που να απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης και όχι απλή ενημέρωση φακέλου.....κάπου εδώ ξεκινάνε και οι ελιγμοί που έλεγες

----------


## asak

2) Τι ποιο επίσημο από την ενυπόγραφη δήλωση μηχανικού; η οποία έχει τη μοναδική ευθύνη για ψευδή δήλωση;
Από την άλλη θα συμφωνήσω με το σκεπτικό σου γιατί ακόμα η κοινωνία μας δεν είναι εντελώς προετοιμασμένοι για την επισημότητα των μηχανικών πέραν του κράτους.....ίσως να την περάσω στο 4495/17 δηλώνοντας και κάποια άλλη αυθαιρεσία μαζί και κάνοντας σχετική αναφορά για την διαρρύθμιση.

----------


## TOLIS17

Επανέρχομαι στην αρχική ερώτηση του asak, (έχω μία παρόμοια περίπτωση με άδεια του 1985, 2όροφου, όπου το ισόγειο φαίνεται κατάστημα, 48 τμ). 

1. Παρά της παρ. 5 του ΝΟΚ δεν μου είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν απαιτείται άδεια για αλλαγή χρήσης από απλό κατάστημα σε ΚΥΕ. Εδω μιλάμε για αλλαγή σε καφετέρια-σαντουιτσάδικο. Αναφέρεται και τίποτα κάπου αλλού?
2. Επίσης διάβασα κάπου ότι εάν η αρχική άδεια είναι προ του 87 (όπου βγήκε ο νόμος που διαχωρίζει τα καταστήματα σε απλα και κυε) δεν απαιτείται νέα άδεια.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gpapadopmnp

Xρόνια πολλά σε όλους,
Έχω περίπτωση χώρου που πρόκειται να στεγάσει καφέ/μπάρ (<50 άτομα). Ο χώρος έχει Ο.Α του 1967 (πολύ πριν από ΦΕΚ-166/Δ/6-3-87 και Κτιριοδομικο) στη οποία αναγράφεται ως "κατάστημα". 
Στο χώρο δεν επέρχεται αλλαγή προς το δυσμενέστερο, στα στοιχεία του διαγράμματος δόμησης ή στα φορτία σχεδιασμού της στατικής μελέτης ή αλλαγή των τεχνικών - μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ως προς τις διελεύσεις τους από άλλους ορόφους ή κοινόχρηστους κατά ΝΟΚ.
Ορμώμενος από τις ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις αλλά και από το γεγονός πως η Ο.Α. εκδόθηκε πολύ πριν το διαχωρισμό της έννοιας των καταστημάτων θεωρώ πως δεν θα πρέπει να προχωρήσω σε αλλαγή χρήσης του χώρου. Ως έσχατη λύση θα μπορούσα να προκρίνω την αλλαγή μέσω ΕΕΔΜΚ εφόσον προκύψουν εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις (πολύ πιθανό). 
Έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος γνώμη σχετικά? 
Ευχαριστώ

----------

